# SBC fuel pump block off, seed depth gauge



## thomb (Mar 13, 2021)

Boat part, replacing the mechanical fuel pump with an electric, so instead of buying a $15 plate I decided to make far less than minimum wage. 
I may be able to weld on a bracket and mount the pump off of this, so there is some value.


Then for fun... A friend of mine facebook posted an image of his improvised seed depth gauge (screwdriver and masking tape). As an owner of machine tools, I had an obligation - nee a duty, not to let that imprecision stand. Spent the rest of the day on seed depth gauge for him.  The adjustment rod is threaded 10-32  yielding a pleasingly excessive number of turns to reach desired depth setting.  One cannot skimp on fine adjustment dealing with seeds.  Currently there are lines cut only every .5" which worries me, I feel more precision is warranted  - I'll add more marks tomorrow.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 13, 2021)

Probably need 1/4" spacing for some picky diva-like seeds 
-M


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 13, 2021)

What no micrometer dial?!!!!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 14, 2021)

What's a seed depth gauge?


----------



## thomb (Mar 14, 2021)

Evidently there are seeds that are highly depth specific - I've just dug holes and put them in... but my friend seemed to believe in needing to measure the holes...


----------



## thomb (Mar 14, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> What no micrometer dial?!!!!


That would be next level.... : ) Alas, the only way I could pull that off would be to use code.


----------

